# 2 tegus in same cage



## monstruo-the-tegu (Nov 6, 2011)

my sister wants a tegu a blue tegu but she doesnt have a cage or time to build 1 she asked if she got a female baby tegu and moved it with my baby maLE B/W TEGU


----------



## james.w (Nov 6, 2011)

It can be done. I wouldn't recommend putting them together until you know they are both healthy. If the new one has something wrong with it, it could pass it along to the other. Also if for some reason they don't get along, they will need to be separated. There are a few members here that house theirs together, and at least one of them has had to separate them due to conflicting personalities.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 6, 2011)

You might be able to do this, however if you cannot afford another cage just in case they do not get along or some other problem arises i wouldn't do it. If your going to do something like house two reptiles together you should always be prepared to separate them if need be.

I wouldn't risk it, your getting a new tegu from a totally different breeder. There is no way to tell what this new lizard may be introducing to your tegu. It will be harder to monitor the waste and what happens when one tegu defecates in the water and the other goes and drink from the same dish?

I'm sure other members have different views on this, but this is just how i feel. I am against housing multiple reptiles together and have my reasons. But if you want to take the risk,go for it.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 7, 2011)

Like the other users said, it is risky. There are people on here and people i personally know how house them together, but that being said, I also know of people who have housed tegus together for 2 years and come home one day only to find they got into a fight which lead to one of them dying and the other having bad injuries. You just NEVER know and theres no way to ever know if it will always work, for that reason I never recommend it to anyone. They can have confrontation over territory, food, hides, basking spots, etc...it's just not worth it in my personal opinion. It can be done though just approach with caution. Not to mention eventually your b/w will become much larger than a blue which could have more issues arise, you would also need a large cage. And your current b/w lives solo right now and thats how it treats the cage, as his or hers. Introducing a new reptile to its already established territory is risky, best to house them at the same time in the same cage if you do it, not one now and then another later


----------



## jondancer (Nov 7, 2011)

Also your sister is going to have a hard time finding a baby blue tegu.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 7, 2011)

Like mentioned before, it can be done but you have to consider things like size difference and both tegus temperments, my tegus have been together since they were itty bitty hatchlings, putting two unfamilar tegus together can be bad especially if one is territorial and has staked his claim, i had just that problem with an adult pair i had, the female i had since she was a hatchling and i got a male, she been around my other tegus but just during free roam, she had no desire for another tegu to reside with her though and often chased the male away, luckily he still had his own cage, its always best to introduce them in a nutreal setting


----------

